#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  [照片] 忍法! 分身之術!!!

## Wolfy

主考官:

           "好了~ 你們四個通過測驗, 可以畢業了"

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

呃...你們什麼時候跑去學的阿￣▽￣|||

下一次練"多重影分身"吧！！
XDD

----------


## Kasar

這這這.....怎麼做到的?

----------


## 狼嚎

大為驚訝阿...
這真的是照出來的嗎?

----------


## BACARDI

兩張不同的照片合成...??

哥...你最近常掛離開
原來跑去偷練這個了XDDD

----------


## racoon

配合的真妙@@

我大概知道怎麼弄的...可是這也未免太強了><

看來幼狼來嗆聲了XDDD

----------


## Wolfy

嘿嘿嘿... 

有參予這次分身之術修練的獸就知道.
這張照片絕對不是合成的.
所有的影像都是真實的.

只按一次快門就可以達成^^

----------


## sanari

> 嘿嘿嘿... 
> 
> 有參予這次分身之術修練的獸就知道.
> 這張照片絕對不是合成的.
> 所有的影像都是真實的.
> 
> 只按一次快門就可以達成^^


是用曝光的時間造成的吧

----------


## racoon

以下純為推測:

全部擺好POSE不動2~3秒

全體保持姿勢向右跨一大步

等到快門結束(共8秒，看照片資料得知)

這是我所知道的拍法...要是叫我拍這種我也只能想出這種拍法= ="

----------


## Kasar

全部擺好POSE不動2~3秒 

全體保持姿勢向右跨一大步 

等到快門結束(共8秒，看照片資料得知

----------


## Wolfy

呼呼呼...粽子的方法可以練成2重分身.

下次不搞個8秒內5個影分身術.
是不會知道我的厲害的.
(真的練的成嗎XDDD?)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

看到幽靈了XD(被幼狼鐵拳歐死)

----------


## 星夜狼痕

太厲害了
下次試試看

----------


## PandaTwo

> 主考官:
> 
>            "好了~ 你們四個通過測驗, 可以畢業了"



可惡～
在我離開後才練這個～
嗚嗚嗚嗚～～～～  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 和魯夫

噗.......這是火影後遺症嗎?XD

----------


## Kofu

這種是夜視才照的出來的嗎??

有朋友教我說~用夜視照下去之前對著光亂晃就會有這種效果耶~~~

----------


## Wolfang

攝影魔狼不是浪得虛名喔~XD

要是換傳統相機大概要試好幾次，然後接到收據才會想到「糟糕」...orz

洗正片一張最貴要70元說

----------


## Wolfy

六分身修練中^^

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

哈~我曾經拍過像分身的照片...我給我同學大聲說是鬼...還是幽靈?
呵呵XD
我拍我同學，他說是幽靈？哈～當然是他自己，還說自己是幽靈～呵呵

----------


## 嵐澤

好好玩哦....以後一個人也可以拍出集體照呢~~~

----------


## 月狼

幼狼的三重影分身好帥好帥=w="

下次要綁個護額啊
來獸人分身吧~~>Q<

----------


## 咪汪

> 呼呼呼...粽子的方法可以練成2重分身.
> 
> 下次不搞個8秒內5個影分身術.
> 是不會知道我的厲害的.
> (真的練的成嗎XDDD?)



我也要玩!!! >口<

----------


## racoon

正想說請幼狼拍這種效果的照片...沒想到還真的拍出來了XDDD

下次要先研究POSE再拍~一定更帥XDD

----------


## Wolfy

> 正想說請幼狼拍這種效果的照片...沒想到還真的拍出來了XDDD
> 
> 下次要先研究POSE再拍~一定更帥XDD


姿勢.....讓大家傷眼睛了(跟猴子一樣吧^^|||)

拍攝技巧....新技術持續開發中.

原本應該4分身是極限了.....
4分身是有修練成功.可是姿勢一樣很醜XD 
(因為MODEL還是我嘛XDDD)

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: RACOON
> 
> 正想說請幼狼拍這種效果的照片...沒想到還真的拍出來了XDDD
> 
> 下次要先研究POSE再拍~一定更帥XDD
> 
> 
> 姿勢.....讓大家傷眼睛了(跟猴子一樣吧^^|||)
> 
> ...


重看一次才發現～
後面那隻和左邊那隻～
怎麼動作幾乎一樣啊～
只差在角度問題而已～
^^

拍個動作都不一樣的比較有趣～
XD

----------


## lion

幼狼~深夜都被你拍到天亮了 [曝光很久~耶   那來一份22光圈30秒 ISO50]

----------


## 平川野

按住B門不動就可以拍這樣的效果了,但是很費電池的,我原來剛學攝影的時候我老爸給我講了B門的作用後我也玩過了一次,結果被他老人家罵做浪費膠卷... ...^^"

----------


## 野狼1991

這可以拿去參加"玫瑰之夜"喔~
(雖然已經停撥了)
拿去任意靈異節目....
那些人依定會說....;這是異次元時空分裂....XD

----------

